# Rahmengröße Element 70 2007



## andreas merlin (14. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

zu welcher Rahmengröße beim 2007er Element 70 würdet Ihr raten: 19" oder 20,5"

Hier die Fahrerdaten: 183cm Körpergröße, Schrittlänge 87cm

Probefahrt nicht möglich.

Gruß und Danke

AM


----------



## Nofaith (14. Januar 2007)

Hi!

Rein von den Werten würd ich Dich eher den 19er Rahmen empfehlen. Wozu möchtest Du das Bike den einsetzen? Tour oder Race?

CU

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andreas merlin (14. Januar 2007)

schnell den Berg rauf (meistens auf forstwegen),  in der alm einkehren, wieder runter rollen.

ab und zu touren, die auch auch technischer sein können


----------



## s.d (14. Januar 2007)

Wenns Technisch wird würd ich eher zu einem 19er tendieren. Weiß jetzt natürlich nicht wie du deine Sitztposition gerne haben willst aber beim 19er kannst du dir ja einfach nen Langen Vorbau hinmachen. (Natürlich geht auch ein kurzer beim 20,5er)  ich würd lieber das kleinere nehmen. Nimm doch einfach mal die Maße von deinem anderen Rad und vergleich sie mit dem vom Element in den jeweiligen Größen dann kannst du ja mal schauen was dir mehr taugt.


----------



## toster (14. Januar 2007)

unbedingt das 19''. ich bin 186cm gross und mir liegt der 19'' rahmen perfekt.

mfg toster


----------



## Joe911 (14. Januar 2007)

Ich fahr den 20,5er mit 190cm und 89,5cm Schritthöhe - in Deinem Fall würde ich eher zum 19er Rahmen raten.


----------



## andreas merlin (14. Januar 2007)

OK. Danke


----------

